# FS: Blue Diamond Discus juvies



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm selling 6 blue diamond discus 
4"+ . $240 all


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Great deal. Home grown nice blue diamonds! I saw thrm when they were tiny.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Are these your own grow outs, Rommel? They're really very beautiful. Nice job :bigsmile:


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ohh nice.. could I buy just one to add to my tank for $40?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> I'm selling 6 blue diamond discus
> 4"+ . $240 all


Those are beautiful fish, I can't believe how big they are now


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

seen this beautiful discus several times and they are very healthy ,love the yellowish shades..nice deal.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words..


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice discus Romeil.....those BD are worth buying as a group.....thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Always wanted to start a discus tank one day...they look awesome.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Rommel - are these still available? I'm trying to talk someone at work into getting them. I told him he'd be CRAZY to pass them up.
Shelley


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Chappy said:


> Hey Rommel - are these still available? I'm trying to talk someone at work into getting them. I told him he'd be CRAZY to pass them up.
> Shelley


Still available... just busy @ work also got some pairs for sale will post when I got time..


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, bud! Hey, maybe when you're taking shots of the ones for sale, you might also just want to snap some pics of all of your fish and post some updates.......just sayin'


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Chappy said:


> Thanks, bud! Hey, maybe when you're taking shots of the ones for sale, you might also just want to snap some pics of all of your fish and post some updates.......just sayin'


Most of my adult discus and pairs are gone I'll try to snap some pics when I get a chance


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Most of my adult discus and pairs are gone I'll try to snap some pics when I get a chance


Sounds like it's going to be time to place another order soon? :bigsmile:


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Sounds like it's going to be time to place another order soon? :bigsmile:


Not ordering any in the near future... I want to cut down. I'm planning just to keep my two Piwow pairs and the rest of my juvies about 26. But that could change anytime you know


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Not ordering any in the near future... I want to cut down. I'm planning just to keep my two Piwow pairs and the rest of my juvies about 26. But that could change anytime you know


I'm counting on it changing the moment I send you a thread with some beautiful discus pics on it


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

it will change when i buy the rest of the 26 to go with there bothers and sisters!haha


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> it will change when i buy the rest of the 26 to go with there bothers and sisters!haha


Hahaha! You really like the Piwows! How are they doing? I bet there big now? 
@ Joe I doubt it. But when it happens you know where in it together


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!


----------

